

Ask HN: Cheapest way to llc/merchant account? - hajrice

Hi. My current startup(which consists of two) is going through incorporation, registering the merchant account and hooking it up with Braintree. I saw Jason L Baptiste's interview on Mixergy where he slightly mentioned how much they spent on LLC/Merchant account costs ... but would really like to get a nice overview of the CHEAPEST way to LLC and merchant account.<p>Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.
======
lsc
I bought the nolo book on it. Uh, if I had to do it again, I'd probably have
done it as a sole proprietor. I mean, i don't have any assets outside of the
company, so limiting liability is not important right now... becoming a sole
proprietor is super easy. go down to your local city hall and give them twenty
bucks for a business licence and a DBA... take those to the bank and they'll
set you up.

------
zdw
LLC's, in the US at least, are locally defined, so you'd need to find
resources in your jurisdiction.

When I started a business, I used two local resources:

1\. SCORE: <http://www.score.org/index.html>

Basically retired business executives helping out new businesses. They
probably won't have a great grip on the minutia of what you're doing
(generational differences, mainly), but are great people to go over soft
skills with (elevator pitches, etc.), and generally have information on where
to go and what to fill out to start a business.

2\. The places you actually file the paperwork.

Most likely this is the local business license office, and/or the corporation
commission locally. Call before, ask a few questions, especially about order
of things you need to do (File LLC paperwork or get business license first?).
Most people want to be helpful, as it'll save them time if you walk in with
all the paperwork done correctly.

------
ambirex
IIRC in that interview Jason said they filed everything to incorporate
themselves, they didn't use any service. That means doing some leg work to
find the documents.

